# Upgrade stock 6 speed system to 9 speaker system worth it?



## 1 task (Mar 23, 2013)

I just got a Eco with the stock 6 speaker and was wondering if it would be easy to upgrade that to the 9 speaker stock system...if its even possible or worth it. So my question is... Is it worth it and is the wiring there to make it just plug and play? Any info would be helpful. Now sure if I want to do a custom system due to everything being integrated to the head unit.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Not worth it. If you want more bass, add a sub. If you want better sound, replace your front speakers and amplify them.

Welcome to CruzeTalk!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

havent seen anyone do this before, especially putting speakers in the centre cabinet.
Wiring isnt exactly plug and play either since youll need power for the amp and sub and you need to tap the speaker wires.
If you plan on installing everything yourself I dont see why you would even want the same speakers as the 9 speaker upgrade since you can get something a lot better for the same price and the hassle would be the same. Definitely not worth it.
You can install aftermarket speakers/subs without changing the headunit.


----------



## 1 task (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you... Still new so I'm browsing around and learning a thing or two!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Not worth it. If you want more bass, add a sub. If you want better sound, replace your front speakers and amplify them.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk!


Like XR said not worth it. For what it would cost I'm sure you could install an after market system that would sound a lot better.


----------



## Adafer (Mar 26, 2013)

I paid $360 for my Pioneer speakers from the dealer and of course installation included , your saying you can buy a cheaper system for that much ???


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Adafer said:


> I paid $360 for my Pioneer speakers from the dealer and of course installation included , your saying you can buy a cheaper system for that much ???


Dealer installed?

Factory installed?


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

I have the pioneer system and although it is good, for 300 bucks you could forsure by a sub and amp installed. Well you could in Canada anyways. 
If you want a serious radio then neither option is one for you.


----------



## Adafer (Mar 26, 2013)

Factory installed


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

We just purchased a new cruze and the upgraded pioneer speaker system SUCKS, DO NOT DO IT. I'm not some audiophile snob. I do enjoy a quality listening experience though. The stock radio sounded good for a stock radio, Obviously lots of room for improvement, but figured upgrading to the pioneer for the small fee would make it sound better. Boy was I wrong and nothing could be further from the truth, and it looks like others have the same issue and its not an easy fix if I would have just got the factory radio. Like others have said. It sounds MONO like all the music is coming from the windshield and you hear nothing from behind but overpowered distorted base from the rear. I would get the factory system and upgrade it later either from yourself or a quality audio shop. You should be able to do this for 5-900 dollars depending on what equipment you go for. Us Pioneer people are just screwed for now.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Feb 16, 2013)

Yep, I sat in 2 identical Cruzes accept for the stereo system, tuned to the same station in the dealership lot and the base system sounds much, much better. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

rescueswimmer said:


> We just purchased a new cruze and the upgraded pioneer speaker system SUCKS, DO NOT DO IT. I'm not some audiophile snob. I do enjoy a quality listening experience though. The stock radio sounded good for a stock radio, Obviously lots of room for improvement, but figured upgrading to the pioneer for the small fee would make it sound better. Boy was I wrong and nothing could be further from the truth, and it looks like others have the same issue and its not an easy fix if I would have just got the factory radio. Like others have said. It sounds MONO like all the music is coming from the windshield and you hear nothing from behind but overpowered distorted base from the rear. I would get the factory system and upgrade it later either from yourself or a quality audio shop. You should be able to do this for 5-900 dollars depending on what equipment you go for. Us Pioneer people are just screwed for now.


You really need to start playing around with the manual settings on your Pioneer system. Is it a great system? No. Is it awful? No. Is it better than the base system? By far. 

The fade is set to the center of the car by default. Set it 5 clicks toward the rear. Turn the bass down and the treble up. 

These settings combined with a hq audio file sound pretty good. Even my FM radio sounds good. XM not so much but that's because of low quality bitrate.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

MCG, I have the settings pretty much pegged to the rear dropped the base etc. Still sounds like crap. Granted when the speakers are set at neutral position, The pioneer radio does sound better, but that is because you can't hear any sound from the back of the car. If you want a true stereo experience, like you said have to adjust it all the way to the rear and then you lose almost all the clear sound from the front speakers. I'm playing around with some hi quality sound files and it just sucks. Not what you expect the upgraded radio would sound like. Very Very disappointed in the upgrade.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't like it. I had to get it with the sunroof package. I only listen to classical music and somehow my rear two door speakers are blown from it LOL.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

@MIP They probably never worked. Like my 2.


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, I have the fader set all the way to the rear and when I crank the volume I can barely hear it. Someone told me in another thread they are probably blown. Did GM fix yours for you under warranty?


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

I got the base system. I added 2 subs, and to me it sounds really good. Definitely good enough.


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

It is upgradable - I was looking at the schematics and the factory speakers are not that expensive. Primary cost is in the amplifier that is in the trunk and the rear board with the openings to hold the subs. From the looks of things everything is plug and play (from schematics - not actually took apart and looked) The h/u between the base and pioneer is the exact same I think as well.


----------

